# peptidesuk research



## pesticide (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey guys

This is my first post and I thought I'd post up my research results from a recent aborted peptidesuk run.

My rats were injected with ipamoraline and mod grf from peptidesuk twice a day, morning and before bed at 100mcg of each. After 1 month of use, discontinued the peptides as they were showing 0 effect in my rats. No GH related side effects were noticed in the rats. No feeling of well being, no tingling hands, no improved sleep, no improved recovery and no increase in hair and fingernail growth were noticed, no decrease in fat and no increase in muscle mass. No effects, positive or negative were noticed.

My rats have previous experience with pharma grade GH and generic GH. Considering this I'd have to say these peptides are bunk in my opinion. The vials were not vaccum sealed, one of the mod grf vials had crystals forming in it a day after mixing with bac water which was disturbing. The only thing to recommend would be the rapid service but that's a bit irrelevant when the product you're getting sent is useless. I'm not saying all peptides are all bunk, just that these particular "peptides" showed absolutly no effect. 1 IU of chinese blue top Gh would have had a far greater effect and would have been considerably cheaper.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

Some Generic blue tops have been lab tested lately and had no gh in them.

As for this been your first post I'm guessing you either have or are planning to make a peps website and are trying to discredit your competition.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

pesticide said:


> Hey guys
> 
> This is my first post and I thought I'd post up my research results from a recent aborted peptidesuk run.
> 
> My rats were injected with ipamoraline and mod grf from peptidesuk twice a day, morning and before bed at 100mcg of each. After 1 month of use, discontinued the peptides as they were showing 0 effect in my rats. No GH related side effects were noticed in the rats. No feeling of well being, no tingling hands, no improved sleep, no improved recovery and no increase in hair and fingernail growth were noticed, no decrease in fat and no increase in muscle mass. No effects, positive or negative were noticed.


I smell a rat...

How do you ask a rat if its had improved sleep and feeling of well being?


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

the rat had no muscle mass gain and no fat loss??How do you know,and he had no signs of well being,was he p!ssed off or something,you have clever rats my friend.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Wow, very sophisticated rats you have there..,.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

They're Pinky and The Brain Yes, Pinky and The Brain One is a genius The other's insane. They're laboratory mice Their genes have been spliced They're dinky They're Pinky and The Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain Brain.

Before each night is done Their plan will be unfurled By the dawning of the sun They'll take over the world.

They're Pinky and The Brain Yes, Pinky and The Brain Their twilight campaign Is easy to explain. To prove their mousey worth

They'll overthrow the Earth They're dinky They're Pinky and The Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain Narf!


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Obviously the peptides did work, you were just looking for the wrong signs, if you had

continued the cycle they would have been talking and writing novels in a few weeks.... :lol:


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice first post!

Hilarious try to harm their rep imo. I'm using them currently, some of the best peps Ive used and Ive tried many company's. Think they are plenty of people on this forum that would agree as well. Think your rat has been telling you porkys!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Tingling hands on the rats?

Did you do the operation to remove their paws yourself?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Haha, what a load of c+b....use their ghrp6 with mod grf....I go into a hunger panic in abt 10 minutes of a shot and its utterly ridiculous what I can eat. Their MT2....Ill be drilling random spontaneous holes in the walls, or thrown out of the house and labelled a pest the way things are going atm. In the infamous words of Fr. Jack, Feck Off. Great products and backup service.


----------



## Junglejpn (Sep 30, 2012)

Absolutely agree. When i received some vials from them one had a rat inside.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

pesticide said:


> Hey guys
> 
> This is my first post and I thought I'd post up my research results from a recent aborted peptidesuk run.
> 
> ...


Haha! Gotta laugh at this post .... Do you really think that after a months use of ipam and mod grf @ 2 shots per day thats its going to give you serious gh sides?.... I think not also it seems your classing these peps as good as or as strong as a synthetic jab of gh looks like you need to give your head a wobble dude


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

I've been using them for a few orders now , first class service their ghrp6 spikes hunger and there melanotan makes you brown


----------



## Junglejpn (Sep 30, 2012)

lotus said:


> I've been using them for a few orders now , first class service their ghrp6 spikes hunger and there melanotan makes you brown


On a serious note. I've also ordered from these guys and their stuff appears to the best of my knowledge to be legit. It's caused the side effects notable of these peptides...ie. hunger etc and as Lotus has said his melanotan peptide has had the known side effect of making him brown :tongue:


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

Wow..... Just wow...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pesticide said:


> Hey guys
> 
> This is my first post and I thought I'd post up my research results from a recent aborted peptidesuk run.
> 
> ...


how controlled was the trial? what calories where used? what stats where before and after??


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

for 'research' read 'opinion'


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Just because the melanotan made you brown it doesn't meen you should trust the company just on that basis. If a company were making crap peptides i think the least they should do is sell dcent melanotan...

not saying they're not legit, just saying i think its wrong for people to judge a company just from their melanotan!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

one rule should always be adhered to when buying anything that you inject........"Cheap is Cheap for a reason"


----------

